# so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch



## kati48268 (24. Dezember 2017)

_Vorabveröffentlichung Anglerpraxis.de - Ausgabe Januar 2018_

*So far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*







  Obwohl wir uns alle an Technik beim Angeln gewöhnt haben, ich denke da  an elektronische Bissanzeiger, Echolote, usw., sind Köderboote weiter  umstritten oder werden zumindest oft belächelt. 
  Ich gebe zu, als ich zum ersten mal sah, wie ein Karpfenangler sein ferngesteuertes Boot zu Wasser ließ, dachte ich auch, _„der hat doch nicht alle Latten am Zaun“_.  Als er die Ladung Futter an einem Spot versenkte, wanderte mein Blick  weiter zu der großen, ins Wasser gestürzten Weide am gegenüberliegenden,  unzugänglichen Ufer. „Dort“ hätte ich jetzt gern meinen Köfi stehen  gehabt und nicht vor meinen Füssen… 
  Die Idee hatte mich infiziert – es war klar, dass ich mir eines anschaffen musste.






*Vorteile für den Raubfischangler*
  Ein Köderboot bietet auch dem Raubfisch- oder Allroundangler Vorteile. 
  Und den wohl Wichtigsten muss ich gleich anfangs herausstellen: es ist ein klasse Männerspielzeug!
  Bekam ich anfangs von meinen Angelkumpels dasselbe Lächeln, wie so ein  Gerät anfangs bei mir hervorrief, ist mittlerweile jeder scharf darauf,  seine Köder auf diese Weise raus zu transportieren. Nicht nur, weil  sonst unerreichbare Weiten plötzlich befischbar sind, sondern auch weil  man dabei wieder zum kleinen, begeisterten Jungen wird.






  Zu dem viel größeren Angelbereich & dem Spaß kommen noch weitere Pluspunkte:
  - Spots, die für einen Wurf zu schwierig sind, weil z.B. Äste im Weg sind, stellen kein Problem mehr dar,
  - Brot, Teig, Wurm oder aufgetaute Sardinen? Kein Problem mehr,  weiche, empfindliche Köder vor die Mäuler zu bekommen. Und die leichte  Montage für Sensibelchen-Zander  erreicht auch endlich die  Gewässermitte,
  - schwere Welsmontagen sind auch an Gewässern ohne Ruderbootzulassung auszubringen,
  - mit Echoausstattung lassen sich viele neue Raubfischspots finden und bei Bedarf auch anfüttern.















*
Besonderheiten für das Distanzfischen*
  Eine gut sichtbare Pose hilft, Bisse auf weite Entfernungen zu erkennen. 
  Geflochtene Schnur lässt bekanntermaßen den Anhieb viel besser  durchkommen als Mono und hat den weiteren Effekt, dass sie i.d.R.  schwimmt. Doch man muss permanent auf den Schnurbogen achten, der auf  große Entfernung ebenfalls riesig werden kann & so einem gelungenen  Anschlag entgegen wirkt. Ansonsten ist wichtig, dass beim Transport die  von der Rolle ablaufende Schnur nirgendwo hakt. 
  Das Ausbringen ist zu zweit einfacher, aber mit etwas Umsicht, großen  Ringen, sauber bespulter Rolle, klappt es auch prima allein.

  Natürlich erkennt man vorsichtige Bisse auf weite Distanzen und  entsprechend starken Posen schwieriger. Deswegen ist es ratsam, Köder so  an den Haken zu bringen, dass sie schwer zu stehlen sind.

Beim Anhieb unbedingt erst Fühlung aufnehmen, sonst kommt auch trotz Geflochtener der Anschlag auf so große Entfernung nicht an.











*Was für ein Boot macht Sinn?*
  Ferngesteuerte Baitboats gibt es viele am Markt, die Preisspanne liegt von knapp über 100 bis deutlich über 2000€.
  Die Karpfenanglerszene diskutiert permanent, welches Boot für welchen  Zweck empfehlenswert ist. Von diesen Erfahrungen sollte jeder  Interessent profitieren, indem er sich in den gängigen Foren erkundigt,  bevor er sich für ein Modell entscheidet, denn während die Ausstattung  oft ähnlich erscheint, bestehen insbesondere bei Zuverlässigkeit &  Service deutliche Unterschiede.
  Händler, die zu ihrem Produkt stehen, führen dies gern persönlich  & ausführlich am Wasser vor. Schließlich ersteht man kein Päckchen  Haken, sondern investiert in ein Luxusprodukt.

  Neben den genannten Kriterien gibt es weitere:  

  - Reichweite des Bootes, bzw. der Fernsteuerung
  Üblich sind Reichweiten von mind. 300m, manche schaffen es auf über  1km, über die Sichtweite hinaus. Natürlich bringt niemand seinen Köder  so weit raus. Eine hohe Reichweite bietet jedoch die Sicherheit, dass  bei schlechten Bedingungen das Signal zum Boot nicht abreißt. Alternativ  ziehen manche Modelle bei verlorenem Funksignal automatisch größer  werdende Kreise, um erneut Kontakt zu bekommen. Dies hilft bei  Hindernissen  im Wasser jedoch nicht weiter. Darum: Hohe Reichweite =  Sicherheit.

  - Ladevolumen
  Für den Raubfischangler ist dies eher Nebensache, solange es auf  Hecht, Forelle oder Aal geht. Welsangler können Steine samt  Bojenmontagen und sperrige Knochen ebenfalls mit Köderbooten an den  Bestimmungsort bringen, da ist schon eine ordentliche Tragkraft nötig.
  Etwas Stippfutter mit dem Köderfisch abzusetzen kann bei wenig Drift  hilfreich sein, um Futterfische und somit Räuber anzulocken.

  - Ladetechnik und Releasekupplung
  Die Finger sollte man von Modellen lassen, die Köder & Futter wie  ein Baufahrzeug abkippen, die Gefahr von Verwicklungen ist zu groß.
  Ideal ist es, wenn mit nach unten zu öffnenden Klappen und  Schlepphaken gearbeitet wird. Der KöFi wird von unten in die Klappe  eingeführt und das Vorfach mit Wirbel oder Schlaufe in die  Releasekupplung eingehängt. Verwicklungen sind so ausgeschlossen.
  Eine vorhandene Releasekupplung ist die Lösung, wenn man – dort wo es  erlaubt ist – mit lebenden Köderfischen angelt. Wichtig ist in diesem  Fall eine sehr langsame Fahrt, damit sich die Haken nicht in der  Hauptschnur verfangen.
  Für das Ausbringen von Welsknochen, -bojen ist eine Releasekupplung ebenfalls mehr als hilfreich.

  - Akkuart & -laufzeit
  Die Einsatzdauer eines Akkus, für uns gemessen in Wegstrecke, wird von  verschiedenen Faktoren beeinflusst: Temperatur, zu fahrendes Gewicht,  Wind, Strömung, vor allem von der Fahrgeschwindigkeit. Etwas weniger  Tempo verlängert die Leistungsdauer enorm.
  Und natürlich ist die Bauart mit entscheidend:
·       Lithiumakkus sind klein und leicht  bei hoher Kapazität, sie haben zwar keinen Memoryeffekt, aber starke  Leistungsverluste ab Temperaturen <20° und nehmen bei Überladung und Tiefentladung schnell Schaden. Eher nicht geeignet.
·       Speicher aus Nickel/Cadmium (NiCd) sind schnellladefähig, jedoch durch den Memoryeffekt für unseren Zweck ungeeignet.
·       Nickel/Metallhydridakkus (NiMH)  sind ebenfalls schnellladefähig, der Memoryeffekt ist viel geringer als  bei NiCd. Eine brauchbare, aber nicht die beste Wahl.
·       Blei/Gel-Akkus sind die gängige  Lösung. Sie benötigen zwar eine etwas längere Ladezeit, als die anderen,  haben anders als die zuvor genannten jedoch null Memoryeffekt, sind  ladbar, wenn sie noch nicht entleert sind, können voll gelagert werden  und sind somit jederzeit einsatzbereit.
·       Eisen-Phosphat-Akkus sind relativ  neu am Markt, erfüllen den Standart der Blei-Gel-Batterien, sind  leichter und gleichzeitig leistungsfähiger, aber auch etwas teurer.

  - Beleuchtung
  Diese ist nicht dazu gedacht, den Fahrtweg auszuleuchten, sondern auf  größere Entfernung und besonders bei Dunkelheit, die Position und  Fahrtrichtung des Bootes erkennen zu können. Deswegen benötigt man  unterschiedliche Beleuchtungsfarben an Bug und Heck des Bootes.

  - Echolot oder nicht?
  Ist das Köderboot ohnehin schon eine Investition, erhöht die  Ausstattung mit einem Echo den Preis nicht unerheblich. Die Vorteile,  die ein Echolot auch dem Raubfischangler bietet (Finden von Kanten,  Löchern, Plateaus, etc.), sind vielleicht nicht ganz so fangentscheidend  wie beim Karpfenangeln, jedoch werden sich die meisten nach einer Zeit  der Nutzung doch ein Echolot wünschen, wenn sie ein Boot ohne Echo  verwenden.
  Natürlich kann man Baitboote auch nachträglich mit Echoloten  ausrüsten, entweder durch den Hersteller selbst oder durch andere  Zusatzgeräte.

  - GPS/Autopilot
  Mit diesem System können zuvor abgespeicherte Hot Spots angefahren  werden, per Zusatzfunktion Autopilot sogar vollautomatisch. Eher für  Karpfenangler gedacht, die per Baitboot regelmässig füttern. Der  Raubfischangler kann darauf verzichten, es sei denn er wünscht sich  Luxus pur um auch jeden Barschberg problemlos und schnell wieder zu  finden.

  Weitere Ausstattungsfragen wie:
  Rumpftyp (Mono, Tri- od. Katamaran), Rumpfmaterial (div. Kunststoffe),  Antriebstechnik (Schraube oder Jet), Sendefrequenz, Größe &  Gewicht, max. Geschwindigkeit, etc., haben ihre jeweiligen Anhänger und  sind - meiner Meinung nach - für den Raubfischangler nicht primär  wichtig.
  Ich empfehle jedoch nochmals, sich gründlich vor einem Kauf zu  informieren. Ein Gebraucht-Köderboot ist in der Anschaffung natürlich  günstiger, Sie sollten sich zuvor aber fragen, „warum verkauft er es?“.  Viele, die einen Fehlgriff beim Erstkauf machten, stoßen die  Problemkähne über den Gebrauchtmarkt ab um sich ein zuverlässigeres  Produkt zu suchen.






Ich entschied mich vor einigen Jahren für ein (leicht modifiziertes)  Fischfeeder Professionell II und bin sehr damit zufrieden (Infos zu  diesem Typ, bzw. zu den Nachfolgemodellen: www.Futterboot.de ).

  Nach und nach fallen mir immer mehr Stellen an bekannten Gewässern  ein, die per Wurf aufgrund der Weite oder zu vieler Hindernisse im und  am Wasser nicht zu knacken waren. Mein Bötchen wird mir helfen, einige  alte Rechnungen zu begleichen.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Hallo kati,
sehr interessanter Praxisbericht #6 

Vor ca. 5 Jahren haben wir mit dem Futterboot die Zanderköder in eine 80m vom Ufer entfernte Rinne abgelegt. Wir haben dazu ein Trend Micro verwendet (siehe Anhang). 

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, beim Raubfischangeln sind manche Details eher zweitrangig.

Was mir in der Praxis aufgefallen ist:
Weit abgelegte Köder + Pose ergibt unverhältnismäßig viele Fehlbisse. 

Woran das liegt kann ich nicht genau sagen - möglicherweise weil immer ein Schnurbogen entsteht und dann recht viel Schnur im Wasser ist die auch ein entsprechendes Gewicht hat?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Klasse Bericht, wie immer von Kati!

Dass da die Preisspanne sooo riesig ist, wusste ich bis dato auch noch nicht:


> Ferngesteuerte Baitboats gibt es viele am Markt, die Preisspanne liegt von knapp über 100 bis deutlich über 2000€.



Man lernt halt nie aus - DANKE!!


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Cooler Bericht, danke Onkel Käthe


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Onkel Käthe - wie geil.. Seh Völler schon rotieren ;-))


----------



## junglist1 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Da bei uns im Verein Futterboote als Teufelswerk gelten und verboten sind praktiziere ich das ganze mit der Drohne |supergri
Nur bei der größe der Köderfische ist man damit beschränkt mehr als 500g wird schwierig.
Die Blicke der Kollegen sind unbezahlbar |bigeyes:q


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Das "Gute" liegt immer in weiter Ferne, genau so wie im Ausland auch die besseren Fische schwimmen!
Diese Denkweise scheint irgendwie menschlich zu sein?
Nach meinen Erfahrungen Distanzfischen auf Raubfische, allerdings mit der Segelpose, ist die Bisserkennung sowie das Durchbringen eines vernünftigen Anschlags, schwierig bis unmöglich!
Auch geflochtene Schnüre, welche zunächst mal schwimmen, legen sich irgendwann auf den Grund und man erhält auch so einen Schnurbogen, der sogar schlimmer ist als einer auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Alle Hindernisse unter Wasser, wie z.B. Pflanzen, verhindern so den direkten Kontakt mit dem Köder.
Bevor ich mir so ein lächerliches Futterboot, vor allem zu solchen Preisen wie hier genannt hole, würde mir ein richtiges Boot, wo ich auch als Person Platz finde, logischer erscheinen!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Jürgen, natürlich ist "weit raus" nicht automatisch besser als ufernah, oft ist das Gegenteil der Fall.
Aber nimm dieses Gewässer:





Angelverbot gegenüber, Boote untersagt.
Aber ne schöne Steilkante mit Bäumen direkt am Ufer der anderen Seite. Da ist noch nie zuvor ein KöFi lang getrieben.

Und ich hab ja nicht umsonst geschrieben, 'Fühlung aufnehmen, sonst kommt kein Anhieb durch'.

Muss man sich so ein Spielzeug kaufen?
Natürlich nicht; man muss gar nix beim Angeln, außer die Regeln beachten.

Es gibt aber so einige, die so ein Ding zum Karpfenangeln haben und sonst nicht verwenden, weil sie gar nicht auf die Idee kommen was anderes damit zu machen. 
Oder diejenigen, die sich so'n Teil von einem Kumpel leihen können.
Oder diejenigen, bei denen knapper Bestand an €uronen nicht das Problem ist.

Für all die ist der Artikel als Anregung und Hilfe gedacht. 
Und wer weder Möglichkeit oder Bock drauf hat, der lässt es einfach sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für all die ist der Artikel als Anregung und Hilfe gedacht.
> Und wer weder Möglichkeit oder Bock drauf hat, der lässt es einfach sein.


DAS ist positives Denken (und schreiben) im Sinne ALLER Angler.

Wer will kann, wer nicht, solls einfach lassen...

Danke Dir, Kati!!

Für Bericht, wie für Statement..


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

ganz hervorragend auch zum ausbringen der montagen bei starkwind.


----------



## lute (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Toller bericht kati, danke dafür.
Hoffentlich bleibt er diesmal dein geistiges eigentum |clown:


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

@Kathi, ist schon klar, jeder wie er mag, oder eben die technischen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen kann.
Was meinst du, warum ich es mit der Segelpose (Fox Drifter) versucht habe?
Die Fische welche ich so gefangen habe, hatten in der Mehrzahl geschluckt, waren also nicht mehr zu releasen.
Kleine Hechte, die ich sonst eher schwimmen lasse, mussten so mit nach Hause.
Bis zu einer Entfernung von ca. 80m klappt es sogar mit dem Anschlag, über hundert Meter war es schon eher Zufall, wenn der Anschlag durch kam.
Auf deinem Bild sieht es auch nicht nach hundert Meter aus?
Ich habe dann die Rute in die Hand genommen und bin rückwärts gelaufen, besser man sorgt da vorher für freie Bahn!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Da bei uns im Verein Futterboote als Teufelswerk gelten und verboten sind praktiziere ich das ganze mit der Drohne |supergri
> Nur bei der größe der Köderfische ist man damit beschränkt mehr als 500g wird schwierig.
> Die Blicke der Kollegen sind unbezahlbar |bigeyes:q



Hallo,

bei uns geht weder das Eine noch das Andere: "der Köder ist aus eigener Kraft vom Ufer aus auszubringen; Ausnahme Watfischen  auf Salmoniden".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

dann ist das hier vollkommen wurscht im Thread, wos um Raubfischköder ausbringen mit Futterboote geht ;-)))


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Schöner Bericht kati. 

Ich muss zugeben das ich in jungen Jahren mal meinen ferngesteuerten Hafenschlepper zum ausbringen lebender Köfis zweckentfremdet habe.

Dank des Schleppgeschirrs funktionierte das völlig problemlos. 
Fand ich damals echt genial um mal weiter raus zu kommen,an Spots die man sonst nur mit der Lotrute erreichen konnte oder halt nur mit toten Köfis. 
Heutzutage würde ich aber keinen Cent in so etwas investieren, die Prioritäten haben sich geändert.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann ist das hier vollkommen wurscht im Thread, wos um Raubfischköder ausbringen mit Futterboote geht ;-)))



Hallo,

war ja auch nur als Antwort auf junglist1 gedacht#c.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Da bei uns im Verein Futterboote als Teufelswerk gelten und verboten sind praktiziere ich das ganze mit der Drohne |supergri
> Nur bei der größe der Köderfische ist man damit beschränkt mehr als 500g wird schwierig.
> Die Blicke der Kollegen sind unbezahlbar |bigeyes:q


Hast du ein PVA Netz dass du ausklinkst oder wie läuft das? Kumpel fliegt mit Brille Drohnen, da habe ich mir schon gedacht, polfilter auf die Kamera und gib ihm


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

brauchste nicht auch inzwischen Führerschein für die Drohnenteile?

Köderboote darf man ja ohne Schein, oder?


----------



## exil-dithschi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

futterboote sind schon eine geniale sache.
wenn ich nur alleine mal überlege wie fix man damit gewässerabschnitte ausgelotet hat und so punktgenau werfe ich meine köder jedenfalls nicht aus.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> bei uns geht weder das Eine noch das Andere: "der Köder ist aus eigener Kraft vom Ufer aus auszubringen;


Solche Regelungen finde ich in den meisten Fällen sinnfrei.

Hab hier einen 30ha See (Verbandsgewässer), da ist auch sowohl Bootsangeln wie Köderboot untersagt. 
Besonders ätzend, weil man teilweise lange, total zugekrautete Flachzonen hat, die überworfen werden müssen/müssten um an Fangzonen zu kommen; 
und Ruder- & Segelboote dürfen rumjuckeln, gibt aber nur ganz wenige.

Ich kann auch mit normaler Wurfweite andere Angler (regelwidrig) behindern, dazu brauch ich kein Köderboot, deswegen bringt dies oft angeführte Argument auch nicht wirklich was her.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Fische welche ich so gefangen habe, hatten in der Mehrzahl geschluckt, waren also nicht mehr zu releasen.


Ja, da ist durchaus was dran. Erste, vorsichtige Köderkontakte kriegt man meist auch gar nicht mit.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir so ein lächerliches Futterboot, vor allem zu solchen Preisen wie hier genannt hole, würde mir ein richtiges Boot, wo ich auch als Person Platz finde, logischer erscheinen!



Also wem ein Futterboot zu teuer ist, der kann das ganze auch mit einem Luftballon machen. Kostet nur ein paar Cent. 

Lässt sich aber halt nicht wirklich zielgenau steuern  

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=45914


----------



## Piketom (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Nunja...
also mir ist der Einsatz solcher "Hilfsmittel" unterm Strich dann zu weit entfernt vom Ursprung der Angelei|kopfkrat

Aber das ist nat. eine reine Empfindens-und Geschmackssache...soll jeder handhaben wie er mag...Hauptsache es macht Spass


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



piketom schrieb:


> aber das ist nat. Eine reine empfindens-und geschmackssache...*soll jeder handhaben wie er mag...hauptsache es macht spass*


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Also wem ein Futterboot zu teuer ist, der kann das ganze auch mit einem Luftballon machen. Kostet nur ein paar Cent


Ein Kumpel hat eine geniale Kombi aus Futterboot und Echolot usw.
3200.-€ würde ich jetzt nicht als Schnäppchen bezeichnen. 
Selbst nicht für den halben Preis. In sofern finde ich DEINEN KOMMENTAR daneben.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat eine geniale Kombi aus Futterboot und Echolot usw.
> 3200.-€ würde ich jetzt nicht als Schnäppchen bezeichnen.
> Selbst nicht für den halben Preis. In sofern finde ich DEINEN KOMMENTAR daneben.



Mein Kommentar sollte in keiner Weise irgendwie despektierlich sein. Falls das irgendwie so rübergekommen ist, Sorry. 

Im Gegenteil, das war durchaus ernst gemeint. 
Man kann auch mit einem Luftballon und etwas Wind/Strömung seinen Köder rausbringen.


----------



## feederbrassen (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Mein Kommentar sollte in keiner Weise irgendwie despektierlich sein. Falls das irgendwie so rübergekommen ist, Sorry.


Kam für mich so rüber aber 
alles gut #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Dass Franz nix böse meint, sollteste aber wissen ;-)))


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

OT:
_ausser er kauft sich ein Buch, 
weil ich die Autorin empfohlen habe _|rotwerden :q


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> brauchste nicht auch inzwischen Führerschein für die Drohnenteile?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Ab 2 kg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

???????


----------



## feederbrassen (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Na ab 2 kg Drohnengewicht brauchst nen Lappen dafür.


----------



## junglist1 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns geht weder das Eine noch das Andere: "der Köder ist aus eigener  Kraft vom Ufer aus auszubringen; Ausnahme Watfischen  auf Salmoniden".
> 
> ...







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dann ist das hier vollkommen wurscht im Thread, wos um Raubfischköder ausbringen mit Futterboote geht ;-)))




Da hier letztens auf der Startseite schon ein kommerzieller Link stand wo es um Unterwasserdrohnen ging dachte ich das ich meine Verbotsumgehungsmethode einfach mal poste.
Wobei ich den Vorteil bei den Futterbooten sehe da diese wesentlich weniger Lärm machen und eine höhere Nutzlast haben.

@Lajos1
Bediene die Ferbedienung ja mit meiner eigenen Kraft. Das sind 12 Kanäle die muss man erstmal koordinieren können  ;-)
Bis ich das Setup raus hatte durfte ich ein paar Schrecksekunden einsacken 

Halte das Thema so:
"Jedem das seine" (bitte unpolitisch betrachten)
Wir Angler haben schon genug Probleme. Wenn der eine kann soll er halt machen. Kann die Karpfenanglersattelzüge mit 100ten kg Gepäck auch nicht verstehen aber die scheinen echt Spaß an ihrem Hobby zu haben. 
Darum.... Leben und leben lassen. 
Hoffe das war nich zu sehr am Thema vorbei aber am 2. Weihnachtstag ist bei mir immer Spezialitätenprobiertag angesagt mit guten freunden ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Da bei uns im Verein Futterboote als Teufelswerk gelten und verboten sind praktiziere ich das ganze mit der Drohne


Darf ich dich denn bitten, 
dazu mal einen ausführlichen Bericht inkl. vieler Fotos oder auch Video zu machen?


----------



## fishhawk (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



> praktiziere ich das ganze mit der Drohne



Hoffentlich liest Sharpo das nicht


----------



## junglist1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Darf ich dich denn bitten,
> dazu mal einen ausführlichen Bericht inkl. vieler Fotos oder auch Video zu machen?



Kann gerne mal nen Video machen sobald Raubdisch wieder frei.
Momentan ist mir und der Drohne zu kalt ;-)


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Wär klasse! #6



Mittlerweile gibt es ja auch kabellose(!) Unterwasserdrohnen, z.B. diese
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...Drohne-Biki-Robosea-Kickstarter-18655961.html
Da kann es sich doch nur noch um eine kurze Zeit handeln, bis jemand so ein Ding passgenau für Angler kreirt;
Release-Clip, Futtertransport,...


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

@kati
Da gibt es bereits erste Versuche in diese Richtung, siehe:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Unterwasserdrohnen-ROV/Power-Vision/PowerRay-Angler--14501.html


----------



## kati48268 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: so far away - Mit dem Köderboot auf Raubfisch*

Das Dingens ist aber noch kabelgebunden.


----------

